# Thermal Image Camera Deal



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I had been considering a thermal imaging camera for a while to find wet spots in concrete basements and garages, but the more I read the more I realized that I needed to spend 5k for one and I could not justify it (kinda like the first sewer camera purchase after you have one you find ways to use it to make even more money) anyway here is a link to a story that pretty well tells the story.
http://toolguyd.com/flir-e4-thermal-imaging-camera-16x-resolution-modification/

Be advised that the company may change the firmware at anytime and this may no longer work. As of Today it does work. The units can be had on ebay for offers of $925 with free shipping at this time. They are not for everyone but there are so many uses for a plumber it is not even funny.


----------

